# Inexpensive SX OS license reseller?



## Wednesday101 (Jul 13, 2018)

Working on patching techniques for the sx os and to further progress, I’m going to have to bite the bullet and purchase a license key. Anyone know of a reseller who isn’t charging an arm and a leg?


----------



## Erol (Jul 13, 2018)

dont be so cheap dude


----------



## nero99 (Jul 13, 2018)

Wednesday101 said:


> Working on patching techniques for the sx os and to further progress, I’m going to have to bite the bullet and purchase a license key. Anyone know of a reseller who isn’t charging an arm and a leg?


if you wan't a reliable seller, modchipsdirect.com sells them for $35. not the cheapest, but you will get a working code


----------



## magico29 (Jul 13, 2018)

sxflashcard, 29.90 they send the code in 30 minutes, plus 2 dollars discount with coupon  SX2018,
they are the best,i bought 6 sx pro on june 27 and i received them yesterday and they shipped from china.(via free shipping)


----------



## urherenow (Jul 13, 2018)

Wednesday101 said:


> Working on patching techniques for the sx os and to further progress, I’m going to have to bite the bullet and purchase a license key. Anyone know of a reseller who isn’t charging an arm and a leg?


how about a kid? long term savings...


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 13, 2018)

Contact allen3ds in discord.gg/4hgvJY8, he will send you a selly.gg store link to buy the os code at 31.2$, the selly will send you an os code in 5 minutes after PP payment via the e-mail even in weekend.


----------



## mohalz (Jul 13, 2018)

its worth every $ i would pay even a 100$ for such a thing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mark2333 said:


> Contact allen3ds in discord.gg/4hgvJY8, he will send you a selly.gg store link to buy the os code at 31.2$, the selly will send you an os code in 5 minutes after PP payment via the e-mail even in weekend.


not even 5 mints its right away


----------



## Wednesday101 (Jul 13, 2018)

Erol said:


> dont be so cheap dude



When i need to buy something I need for literally one thing and that one thing isn’t even what this license key is even for, yes I’m going to not spend a lot of money on it. What’s next, spending $10 a gallon for gas because I need to see if my lawnmower works? This is also ignoring the fact I don’t want to be giving my money to a company that basically violates open source code usage. But that’s a different argument.


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 28, 2018)

magico29 said:


> sxflashcard, 29.90 they send the code in 30 minutes, plus 2 dollars discount with coupon  SX2018,
> they are the best,i bought 6 sx pro on june 27 and i received them yesterday and they shipped from china.(via free shipping)


Do they work on the weekends?


----------



## magico29 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> Do they work on the weekends?


7 days a week baby!!


----------



## magico29 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> Do they work on the weekends?


7 days a week baby!!


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 28, 2018)

magico29 said:


> 7 days a week baby!!


I am about to try them now and you say they get it to you in 15 mins?


----------



## magico29 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> I am about to try them now and you say they get it to you in 15 mins?


30 minutes maximun>>


----------



## magico29 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> I am about to try them now and you say they get it to you in 15 mins?


30 minutes maximun>>
use code SX2018 and get 2 dollars discount.


----------



## judy1985 (Aug 3, 2018)

magico29 said:


> sxflashcard, 29.90 they send the code in 30 minutes, plus 2 dollars discount with coupon  SX2018,
> they are the best,i bought 6 sx pro on june 27 and i received them yesterday and they shipped from china.(via free shipping)


That's so ,i bought the os from them,fastly!


----------



## quot1990 (Aug 3, 2018)

miii.it sends immediately code


----------



## Lacius (Aug 3, 2018)

It should be noted that, as of about eleven days ago, there are free alternative to SX OS.


----------



## JonoX (Aug 3, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net sends instantly when the order is placed.


----------



## magico29 (Aug 3, 2018)

judy1985 said:


> That's so ,i bought the os from them,fastly!


you got it!


----------

